
Study finds flaw in emergent gravity (phys.org) - wwarner
https://phys-org.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/phys.org/news/2018-08-flaw-emergent-gravity.amp?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQHCAFYAYABAQ%3D%3D#referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fphys.org%2Fnews%2F2018-08-flaw-emergent-gravity.html
======
nyc111
> "Emergent gravity has very strong claims: that it can explain things like
> dark matter and dark energy, but also reproduce the decades of work coming
> out of regular general relativity,"

But no effort is made to check if emergent gravity can explain the motion of a
falling stone. I would think that a proposed theory should start by explaining
the trivial and the obvious and if it can explain these then it can be tried
in more esoteric problems.

~~~
wwarner
It does:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropic_gravity#Derivation_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropic_gravity#Derivation_of_the_law_of_gravitation)

